# Ebook + Money Givaways



## GSquadron (Aug 23, 2012)

Givaway closed


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2012)

Normally I would jump on the editing part of this. However I just don't have the free time at the moment. 
How many pages long is the book?


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 23, 2012)

@ stinger
I think it is going to be around 300 pages at maximum. The text is quite big, Calibri (body) 22.
It can be less. It really depends on how much i want to put in.
Dont forget that it is going to be split in two parts! So there can be 2 editors and you wont do it all yourself!


Here is a game i have published on techpowerup a year ago
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153363&highlight=homemade+free+game

Also, the second one will normally get the second part of the book. After i finish all the book, he will get all parts and edit them.
To edit, you can have as much time as you want, but no more than 2 weeks after i have given the book!

And lol, you have commented yourself on the homemade game 

[I will consider your option on 1st October if i need to!]


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 25, 2012)

bump


----------



## Kreij (Aug 25, 2012)

It appears that the Allegro team has a copyright on the software, libraries and the name.
Do you have their permission to make this book considering you are going to profit from their work?
Just wondering.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It appears that the Allegro team has a copyright on the software, libraries and the name.
> Do you have their permission to make this book considering you are going to profit from their work?
> Just wondering.



Excellent point there ole uncle Kreij. 

Without the proper permissions a person could end up in a hell of a law suit over that for sure.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 25, 2012)

I have written "15% of all donations"
I will not make any money with the book selling it.
It wont be sold.
Also, i have already been in contact with their stuff.

Watch this thread for more info
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170743


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 14, 2012)

Since there are no more prizes, i would consider this thread closed.
Please any of the moderators close this thread.
Thanks.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just a note, book is coming along great.  Editing should be about halfway completed by the end of the day!


----------

